
Firefox to disable extensions in private browsing - Vinnl
https://twitter.com/FirefoxNightly/status/1103593021122248707
======
Vamsi_Kumar
But why Firefox is doing this? What is the reason?

~~~
detaro
Browsers have been split on this: E.g. Chrome (and I think Edge) requires you
to explicitly opt-in each extension for private mode too.

Generally, the reasoning is that private browsing promises to leave as little
record as possible of what you do using it, and browser extensions can (not
even necessarily maliciously) break that promise. Hiding private windows from
extension by default means only those extension the user explicitly allowed
access can do that.

